

Skribilo: A Scheme-Based Document Programming Framework - susi22
http://www.nongnu.org/skribilo/

======
benaiah
This supports an org-mode like syntax for authoring, not just the sexp syntax:
[http://www.nongnu.org/skribilo/doc/user-3.html#outline-
synta...](http://www.nongnu.org/skribilo/doc/user-3.html#outline-syntax)

------
brockrockman
How does this compare to Pollen?

[http://mbutterick.github.io/pollen/doc/](http://mbutterick.github.io/pollen/doc/)

